
Ask HN: Learning AWS with Ansible? - muddasser
A newbie to AWS and Ansible here. I would like to learn EC2, RDS, ALB management using Ansible. Please suggest some good free or paid resources related to the topic. I Googled around a bit and found this book https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;ansible-for-aws. But was wondering what community would suggest to learn from.
======
verdverm
Use terraform for managing cloud resources, ansible for setting up hosts. Also
consider packer and salt stack

